# Will you play AC3DS?



## KlopiTackle (May 19, 2011)

Title.


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2011)

Yes. Too many topics on people getting AC3DS IMO


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 19, 2011)

Yep, certainly! ^^


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 19, 2011)

I didn't see them...


----------



## Liquefy (May 19, 2011)

Yes, looking forward to another great game.


----------



## Yokie (May 19, 2011)

I hope so.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 19, 2011)

Depends on if it's something very similar to Animal Crossing Wild World and Animal Crossing City Folk.

They were disappoint.


----------



## Skipper82342 (May 19, 2011)

Well ima play it just hope it aint gonna b canceled like a lot of other 3DS games


----------



## twinkinator (May 19, 2011)

Yokie said:


> I hope so.


 
I second the motion.


----------



## rafren (May 19, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> I second the motion.


 
I third that.


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> I didn't see them...


 
because this is in the wrong forum...


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 20, 2011)

Staff move this to Animal crossing 3DS Forum.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 20, 2011)

I will if the world don't end tommorow


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 20, 2011)

Yeah il play it, although if its like acww or cf id probs do alot of acomplishments in the game and leave it to dust after 8months


----------



## Fillfall (May 20, 2011)

Will if the rapture is fake and I actually get a 3DS.


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 1, 2011)

of course!! (well, if i had a 3DS)


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 1, 2011)

yes!!! well, if i had a 3DS that would be one of the first few games i would try)


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 1, 2011)

sorry i posted twice i forgot i posted the one before that!!!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2011)

*TRIPLE POST*

Don't worry you joined today and already have 30 posts. Thats cool


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 1, 2011)

I got money out of my savings to my a 3DS just for this game. And so I can ploay my other games too. Most got stolen, all I have now is Nintendogs + cats, Pokemon black, pokemon heartgold, and ACWW


----------



## Envy (Jun 2, 2011)

I want to say yes. However, I have to see more info first. If it follows the trend of each game getting worse and it's just another City Folk I won't be so quick to buy it.



Skipper82342 said:


> Well ima play it just hope it aint gonna b canceled like a lot of other 3DS games


 
What 3DS games have been canceled?


----------

